
Buttsss: A Case Study - mzs
https://modus.medium.com/buttsss-case-study-a8d35f604c1b
======
bitwize
While I believe this is a clbuttic in the making, I have to wonder about the
professional appropriateness of such a thing, especially in $CURRENT_YEAR.

~~~
notathing
Exactly. These butts are highly problematic. They promote an unhealthy and
unattainable butt image. We need more butt diversity, more real butts - thicc
butts, old butts, slagging butts.

~~~
bitwize
How it will play out in reality is, a female presenter who presents a slide
with a butt in it will be considered to be indulging in "lol so random XD"
humor and given a pass, but if a male presenter used a similar slide it would
be a CoC violation, the punishment for which is a summary ban from all open
source conferences forever.

------
ryancnelson
I'd love to see a correlation graph showing the time this was posted to HN,
and the server load on the Slack-emoji image-importing service. Pretty sure
these are going to become hotkeys in a lot of workplaces.

~~~
jedberg
I sure hope not. I can't think of anything more inappropriate.

------
anigbrowl
Wish this had existed at the beginning of my career.

~~~
LyndsySimon
It's a shame it has come at the tail of your career, instead. :(

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
pun intended?

~~~
LyndsySimon
My puns are almost always intended.

I would go so far as to say that punning is my superpower.

------
secondstring
Does anyone know what app the kanban board screenshot is about 25% of the way
down the page?

~~~
pablostanley
That's using Notion! [https://www.notion.so/](https://www.notion.so/) It's a
notes app with which you can do a lot of cool stuff!

I know, cuz I'm the author. lol

------
nxpnsv
My new goto for animated buttsss.

------
bifrost
OMG this is excellent.

------
roddux
How did this trash make it to the front page of HN?

